# [H] Total War Warhammer Code [W] £££



## Lord of the Night

Due to a colossal fuck up by Game I have been stuck with a digital download code for Total War Warhammer which is utterly useless to me. So maybe somebody here could use it instead.

At this moment the game is £40 on most retailers. I will offer the game for £35, this will include the Chaos Warriors DLC pack as well. I might be willing to negotiate on the price. Payment would either be a bank transfer or Paypal if necessary.

Thanks, hopefully someone here can help.


LotN


----------



## joker2988

i offer you 25eur paypal or skrill your choice and is amd code if yes did you use it to get the steam key ?


----------



## Lord of the Night

joker2988 said:


> i offer you 25eur paypal or skrill your choice and is amd code if yes did you use it to get the steam key ?


Ok first off that's only £19, no way in hell am I selling the code for that little.

Second, your account was only just made for the sake of that post... that doesn't exactly inspire the trust necessary for this forum section to function.


LotN


----------



## joker2988

i made it because was looking for warhammer codes and if you want trust add me on steam pm me your steam profile, so you know forum accounts mean 0 in terms of trust no matter the nr of posts


----------



## Tha Tall One

Hey LotN,

I'm interested, and would like to buy your code for the price you want, but I've never worked with such a code before. Therefore, I wonder why it doesn't work for you, and why it then would work for me. Could you explain that a little?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Tha Tall One said:


> Hey LotN,
> 
> I'm interested, and would like to buy your code for the price you want, but I've never worked with such a code before. Therefore, I wonder why it doesn't work for you, and why it then would work for me. Could you explain that a little?


Actually Tall One I have managed to get a refund from Game today, so the code is no longer for sale. Turns out they were lying through their teeth when they said a digital download was irrefundable, they are for fourteen days after purchase or release so long as they aren't used. A friend told me that, I called Game and had to explain the Terms and Conditions to one of their employees, madness, and i've gotten my refund.

It wouldn't work for me because I don't trust data. The code was fine, I just don't do digital only games when I have a choice otherwise. I had a friend who had a Steam account with lots of games on, it was deleted by accident by the admins somehow and they wouldn't replace his games because he couldn't prove which games he had on an account that no longer existed. And I myself have had to reboot my laptop twice in the last four years, and each time I lost files that I can never get back and information that is no lost because I no longer remember it.

So I just don't trust owning data with no physical outlet. Hence why I backup ALL my files onto a portable hard drive now, and I only buy physical games. (The only exceptions to this rule in all my years being Battlefleet Gothic and Mordheim because no CD version of these games exist.)

Thanks for the interest guys. Sorry I couldn't actually offer you anything.


LotN


----------



## joker2988

hmm i got the steam account for over 8 years never had problems with steam or account got uplay and origin too and around same years, got over 400 games on steam and increasing all purchases are on his mail and can prove easily what games he bought if he deleted receipts from mail than is your friends fault too


----------



## Tha Tall One

@Lord of the Night, it's all right, I've found one for roughly that price somewhere else. Good to hear you got a full refund!


----------

